# Impression avec iPad



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment imprimer avec un iPad ?
Mon imprimante n'est pas compatible Air Print, elle est relié en Wifi sur mon réseau.

Merci


----------



## Ealdu (12 Mai 2013)

Une solution qui marche très très bien:


: http://www.ipadou.com/printopia-le-logiciel-qui-libere-limpression-depuis-votre-ipad



Sinon tu t'envoies tes documents par mail et tu les imprimes.


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> Une solution qui marche très très bien:
> 
> 
> : http://www.ipadou.com/printopia-le-logiciel-qui-libere-limpression-depuis-votre-ipad
> ...



Cela impose d'avoir un mac allumé


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2013)

Oui, en effet, mais il faut bien que quelque chose fasse le relais entre l'imprimante et le iPad.

Perso, je l'utilise depuis des années et c'est bien pratique, même pour imprimer sans fil à partir d'autres Mac.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mai 2013)

Sinon, il y a des solutions (nettement) plus chères pour les imprimantes en réseau comme le xPrintServer de Lantronix.
J'en ai un ; il fait son boulot...


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2013)

Cela est quand même extraordinaire que l'on ne puisse pas imprimer directement imprimer sur une imprimante connecté en réseau.


----------



## lineakd (12 Mai 2013)

@vladimok, as tu essayé en te servant du serveur d'impression de ton nas (ds211)?


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mai 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @vladimok, as tu essayé en te servant du serveur d'impression de ton nas (ds211)?



Non, mais je crois qu'il faut que l'imprimante soit connecté directement au NAS.


----------



## lineakd (12 Mai 2013)

@vladimok, disons que la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé ce serveur d'impression. Je n'avais pas trop le choix. Je n'avais qu'une imprimante usb (ip3000).
Test en passant par "dsm/panneau de configuration/périphériques et imprimantes/imprimante/ajouter une imprimante réseau".


----------

